# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Are there any underlying medical problems that could be causing my anxiety symptoms?

## Fancy bob

e.g like physical health issues?

----------


## WintersTale

What are your symptoms?

----------


## CeCe

Depends? What are you going through? you should always check with a doctor to see if other things are going on with you, too.

----------


## Otherside

Yes. It could be. I've heard of someone who was misdiagnosed with panic disorder who actually had a physical health problem. As it is, I've been blood tested a few times to check that my illness _isn't_ caused by something physical. It shouldn't  be to unreasonable to ask for a blood test, espeically if you haven't had one in a while, and it might clear a few things up. 

Or do you mean anxiety caused by the physical symptoms? Like, you're anxious because you think they're noticable, or because you're worried they're getting worse, and they're affecting you in that way? Again, yes. That can happen. Pretty common. There's a lot of people out there who have depression or anxiety issues due to a physical illness.

----------


## WintersTale

I actually was diagnosed with a few other things before I was diagnosed with Bipolar. So it does happen.

----------


## Antidote

Lots of conditions can cause anxiety and depression. You should always get a blood test first to rule out common causes like thyroid problems, anemia etc...

----------


## Clarity83

I found that my anaemia was real low when I started having anxiety symptoms. My GP put me on iron supplements but my health kept going downhill. I think my iron levels have risen but I still fight horrible anxiety disorder. One of my doctors said it was the iron deficiency while a second opinion GP told me it was simpy anxiety. This confused me so much. I kept thinking it is more than just anxiety and iron... just cause symptoms I was having. Also, I am now thinking if there is any correlation between dental problems and anxiety. The reason is about a month prior to having my anxiety attack at night, I had been getting work done on my rotten wisdom tooth but the dentist must have injected anaesthesia in wrong area cause I had double vision for 4 minutes so he stopped injecting me and thus my dental work remains undone for almost 3 months now. My attack happened soon after that dental visit, I cant help but wonder?? My tooth is pretty rotten and I know teeth are sensitive areas for overall health. Can my anxiety have stemmed from this?

----------


## sanspants

> I found that my anaemia was real low when I started having anxiety symptoms. My GP put me on iron supplements but my health kept going downhill. I think my iron levels have risen but I still fight horrible anxiety disorder. One of my doctors said it was the iron deficiency while a second opinion GP told me it was simpy anxiety. This confused me so much. I kept thinking it is more than just anxiety and iron... just cause symptoms I was having. Also, I am now thinking if there is any correlation between dental problems and anxiety. The reason is about a month prior to having my anxiety attack at night, I had been getting work done on my rotten wisdom tooth but the dentist must have injected anaesthesia in wrong area cause I had double vision for 4 minutes so he stopped injecting me and thus my dental work remains undone for almost 3 months now. My attack happened soon after that dental visit, I cant help but wonder?? My tooth is pretty rotten and I know teeth are sensitive areas for overall health. Can my anxiety have stemmed from this?



Certainly the two could be related. Chronic pain (from the tooth, in this case) would certainly cause a lousy mood, and not knowing when it will be resolved could cause anxiety. I know that when I'm sick and my illness isn't being treated properly, I feel anxious. 

As a side note, bad infections (as you likely have in your tooth) can cause mood instability, anxiety, confusion, and forgetfulness. You have to figure that all of this compounds: When you're in pain and you have an infection, you feel fatigued. Fatigue causes forgetfulness. Forgetting things causes anxiety! And if this continues, depression is the result.

----------


## jordmare

I always wondered about this myself but after going through years (I'm talking 4+) of testing and surgeries, etc for the constant nausea and stomach pains I have, nothing was found and I was told that it was all anxiety related. I can definitely understand this more now having gone through all those tests and seeing so many different doctors but up until 6 months ago or so, I refused to believe it was all in my head. I know there are days where it is caused by other things such as PMS (anything related to that time of the month) or if I'm just plain sick.. but on the day to day basis, it's usually anxiety.

If it helps, go see your regular doctor, explain your symptoms and they can point you in the right direction of a specialist who can work with you to make sure that nothing is wrong. Hope this helps!

----------


## CeCe

when im anemic i am more anxious

----------


## PinkButterfly

Yes for me Physical Health problems have triggered my panic, anxiety ptsd, agoraphobia and more because I went to the er thinking I was having a heart attack but ended up being told I was pregnant due to HCG in my blood stream but that was impossible I had a total hysterectomy so the er doc said he wanted me to come back to the main hospital on Monday 2012 and get some more blood work done and once again Positive so then I talked to my Family doctor he told me that I needed to get in touch with other doctors because he was not a specialist nor did he know what to do so I called my OBGYN she examined me my pap test came back fine but the HCG was still there so she then referred me to a Cancer Doctor who then had me go do ct scans on my chest down to my pelvis and one on my head because of the HCG it can be a tumor marker so I did those got a phone call later in the evening saying I needed to come to the hospital for an emergency mri they had seen a mass on my brain so I went back in crying throwing up and thinking I was dying well the mri was done went home and waited thankfully the cancer doc called and said the tumor was a meningioma brain tumor and I would need to see a Neuroligist up in James Cancer center in Columbus also an Urologist who would check on a lesion seen on my right kidney seen on the ct scan so I did that also I was set up to have brain surgery but then my moms cancer returned so yes many things can set us off and become a mess I lost my step dad then my brother then my own health and then my mom its been a rough road and I am worn out so Please always get checked out and know things will happen not all are serious but do not do like I have and let them go due to fear .. I only made myself worse. 

Physical and Mental Health should be treated the same but it is much harder for mental health patients at least in my area . 
God Bless everyone Please ask for all the testing you can!

----------


## Member11

My constant anxiety is caused by low testosterone which is caused by a pituitary tumour.

There are many medical conditions that can cause anxiety.

----------


## Total Eclipse

As above, my anxiety is spiked by a pituitary tumour that deformed my pituitary gland, and has irregular cortisol balancing. I also have other brain abnormalities in other area's.. that could impact mood.... I also have other illnesses and have to take medicines for them, and they alter my mood and anxiety from side affects.

----------


## unpopularbugs

Probably but the doctors haven't found one yet.

----------

